# They sure do LOVE pineapple juice!



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay I posted yesterday about Chloe eating her poo and several people suggested I try pineapple. Well I poured some pineapple juice into a bowl and both Chloe and Colette started lapping it up really quick. I think this may be working too, because this morning Chloe picked up her poo, but Thank God she did not eat it today she just dropped it, so I am keeping my fingers crossed on that one!!!!

Anyway then when I went to feed them this morning I poured a tiny amount of pineapple juice over the food and OMG they both went NUTS and gobbled it all down immediately! Normally it takes them both forever to finish their morning meal, but this morning I would say it was gone in less than 5 minutes! LOL They were both little piggies this morning!

Now my question is how often should I give them some pineapple juice? Would it hurt them to have a little bit each day? I just drizzled it over their food.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would say about 1-2 teaspoons per meal until you've curbed her "habit" would be good


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I cant answer about how often to feed it, but does anyone know if it works for dogs eating other animals mess? My neighbors going mad with her Yorkie doing that!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It would only work if the animal who's poo they were eating consumes the pineapple juice

Lisa fab news it's working


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

thought so - Thanks!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

That's great!!!  Glad they like it and it's working.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry weird question: Did you notice anything "weird" about the poo?

I fed Gretel pineapple juice once as she's a "chronic poop eater!" and I HATE it, but if I remember correctly it smelled so completely vile I might have thrown up. 

She doesn't eat it now unless she has an 'accident' as she doesn't use a potty pad anymore, but I remember on the potty pad she'd be going and trying to eat at the same time, it was h-o-r-r-i-b-l-e. She tries to eat Godrics now and it terrifies him poor thing.

Might have to try this out again.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

just bought some pineapple juice today goin to give it a try tomorrow....
glad it is working for you...
hope mine like it as much as yours...
bonnie has been eatin her poo now for the last month and i have done everthing to stop her but notthing seems to work....so i hope the pineapple juice dose....


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

wow, I'd never heard of that! But if it works that sounds like an awesome more natural remedy for the problem! Maybe I will let mine have some just to see if they like it! haha


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> Sorry weird question: Did you notice anything "weird" about the poo?
> 
> I fed Gretel pineapple juice once as she's a "chronic poop eater!" and I HATE it, but if I remember correctly it smelled so completely vile I might have thrown up.
> 
> ...


I didn't notice anything different with their poo, but I just started this last night so I guess I will find out.


----------

